# Nikon D3 Discontinued?



## Soda Ant (Dec 3, 2008)

Now that Nikon has announced the D3x, are they likely to discontinue the D3?


----------



## PushingTin (Dec 3, 2008)

The D3X is for a niche market, wont appeal to all...

they certainly wont discontinue the D3 because of the D3X


----------



## craig clark (Dec 3, 2008)

I think they are still different enough (MP & ISO) and the d3 is a bridge in price from all the other models to the d3x.


----------



## lids369 (Dec 3, 2008)

well its kind of like bmw cancelling the 3 series and only keeping the m3


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know did they cancel the D2 when the D2h or D2x came out?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 9, 2008)

I think so but only because between the D2h and the D2x the entire original market for the D2 was covered. It's clearly not the case with the current D3 lineup.


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 21, 2008)

1.The D2 never existed.
2.No, they are different markets and cameras.


----------



## jlykins (Dec 22, 2008)

The D3x doesn't have the FPS that the D3 does. Doesn't do the "clean" high ISO's that the D3 does... However I shot gymnastics with a guy this past weekend that is selling his D3 because he has the D700 with a grip, and it does almost everything the D3 does, for a lot less money.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 23, 2008)

AlexColeman said:


> 1.The D2 never existed.
> 2.No, they are different markets and cameras.



Dammit this is at least the thirds time I've confused the D2 series with the D1 series. :er:


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 23, 2008)

Nikon D1 - 1999. D1H -2001. D1X - 2002. No D2, but D2H and D2X/D2Xs. The D3 is what I would call the D3H, and the D3X could have just as easily been the D4. JMHO.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 24, 2008)

Why would you say that? The all the cameras you listed come in lowres fast and highres slow versions. That would put the D3x just in the right place. I mean aside from the sensor it's feature set body etc are the same as the D3, why call it a D4?


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 25, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Why would you say that? The all the cameras you listed come in lowres fast and highres slow versions. That would put the D3x just in the right place. I mean aside from the sensor it's feature set body etc are the same as the D3, why call it a D4?



Oh, I agree, it fits the Nikon model as the D3X. But if the model is to hold up to Nikon tradition then we should expect a Nikon D3h that will turn about 15 FPS and an ISO range more like 400-128,000 with a H2 of 51,200. We can hope, right?


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 28, 2008)

No.


----------



## LiveWave (Dec 28, 2008)

ISO 51,200? Lets all just wait till 2012/2013 and the advent of Black Silicon cameras.


----------

